# idiom about a hopelessly useless person



## Kulu Orr

Hi,

I've been invited to a festival in Portugal to perform my show, and have decided to translate it to Portuguese.
Almost all the text is done, but me and the translator helping me out are stuck on one specific idiom. Here's the situation:

At some point I have some volunteers on stage, who need to do do something. They fail pretty badly (it's a comedy thing) and my pretty obnoxious character uses a short sentence to express that nothing good will come from them and that it's foolish to even expect it from clumsy people. I sort of mutter it to myself (only I have a microphone on...).

When I perform in English I often use “you can’t get blood from a stone” or “you can’t get something out of nothing” and at other times “you can’t get blood from a turnip” which are fairly well known English expressions.
In Spanish I say “de donde no hay, no se puede sacar”.
The best would be something quirky (but well known). For example in the Arabic version of the show I use an Arabic expression that literally translates to "to lean on you is like leaning on a crooked wall" - totally meaningless in other languages but gets a huge laugh from an Arabic speaking audience.

What is the best short expression to use in Portuguese to express the feeling that someone is hopelessly useless?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## machadinho

Ele é um zero à esquerda.


----------



## jazyk

Não dá para tirar leite de pedra.


----------



## guihenning

Não adianta chutar cavalo morto(?)


----------



## Nonstar

I'd go with Jazyk's. 
Machads, don't you think your version would mean only one of them failed?
Gui, isn't yours up for another context?


----------



## machadinho

Nonstar said:


> Machads, don't you think your version would mean only one of them failed?


You're right, Nonni.



machadinho said:


> You're right, Nonnie.


   Do you mean to say I'm right? 



Nonstar said:


> Do you mean to say I'm right?


 Não ria de mim. Não é fácil.

Magina!! Só tô achando _cool! 
Tô encanado pelo outro thread não!   _



Nonstar said:


> Magina!! Só tô achando _cool!
> Tô encanado pelo outro thread não! _


Legal. 😘

A


machadinho said:


> Nonni, you're hopeless. You're not right not even when you are.  Meu zerinho à esquerda!


Ai caramba!! 



jazyk said:


> A que se refere? Ao mundo dos mortos? Uma opção seria o além.


Obrigada, mas além não explica na totalidade o que necessito.



Carfer said:


> Pode igualmente estar em causa outro significado frequente, o de extracto mais desfavorecido da população, caso em que a tradução poderia ser _'arraia miúda', 'plebe', 'ralé'_ (este último pode ter uma conotação depreciativa).


neste caso é mesmo o mundo dos mortos... mas obrigada na mesma



machadinho said:


> o mundo inferior
> o mundo de baixo
> o mundo subjacente
> o mundo subterrâneo
> o mundo dos mortos
> o mundo das sombras
> o inferno
> o abismo
> os quintos
> as profundezas
> as trevas
> o hades
> o tártaro
> o báratro
> o averno


Machadinho,
Muito e muito obrigada da lista irei com toda a certeza encontrar a melhor tradução


----------



## Carfer

In my opinion, Machadinho's first suggestion is the best one in a Portuguese setting. If they are more than one, just make it plural: '_São uns zeros à esquerda' _or_ 'São dois/três/etc./ zeros à esquerda'_


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> In my opinion, Machadinho's first suggestion is the best one in a Portuguese setting. If they are more than one, just make it plural: '_São uns zeros à esquerda' _or_ 'São dois/três/etc./ zeros à esquerda'_


Nonni, you're hopeless. You're not right not even when you are.  Meu zerinho à esquerda!


----------



## Kulu Orr

Muito obrigado for all the replies!
So which is better? The milking of the stone or the mathematics?
Somehow the the stone milking sounds more loyal to the "can't get something out of nothing" thing that I'm supposed to be muttering to myself, no?
But if you think the left-zeroes are also recognisable in Portugal and not just Brazil, I can do both.


----------



## machadinho

I don't know. Isn't the stone milking a bit harder for an audience to get? I mean, I wonder — I just wonder, I'm not saying it is, please forgive me if I'm wrong — whether it's as widely known as the leading-zero joke. In Brazil I don't think I would ever try that except when having a dinner party with a couple of friends.


----------



## Kulu Orr

And what about the suggestion of -
Não adianta chutar cavalo morto?
Seems to be many parallels to it in other languages and it's also nice for the situation.Will that be well knows?


----------



## Carfer

'_Não dá para tirar leite de pedra'_ é perfeitamente entendível por um espectador português, só que não é uma expressão muito usada em Portugal e, por isso, não é tão fácil e imediatamente compreendida.  '_É um /são uns/ zero(s) à esquerda', _pelo contrário, tem a vantagem de ser imediatamente compreendida. No primeiro caso, o espectador terá de fazer um segundo de reflexão para deduzir o significado. Chega lá, mas demora mais e não creio que isso seja bom para o espectador de uma comédia.

P.S.: Em Portugal nunca ouvi '_Não adianta chutar cavalo morto_'


----------



## Kulu Orr

Perfeito! In that case our winner is the leading zeros, Muito obrigado!
So how exactly do I mutter to "myself" something like "what a group/bunch of leading zeroes"?


----------



## machadinho

Kulu Orr said:


> And what about the suggestion of -
> Não adianta chutar cavalo morto?
> Seems to be many parallels to it in other languages and it's also nice for the situation.Will that be well knows?


It is better known but @Nonstar is (kind of ) right that it means something else. Here is my suggestion: use the leading-zero joke on a single victim first, and then use the stone milking on the remaining victims afterwards, when you're sure your audience know what you're up to. I guess you need to _prepare them_ for the stone milking one.


----------



## jazyk

I don't think tirar leite de pedra is very common in my region either. I just suggested it because of the analogy with the English expression stated in the question and because I've heard someone use it.


----------



## guihenning

Nonstar said:


> Gui, isn't yours up for another context?


It is, and I was so sleepy that I messed up the saying…I'm sorry.  I should have written "não adianta chutar cachorro morto" instead of "cavalo". Maybe cause I thought of "beat the dead horse" in my head. But yeah, these are up to another context.


----------



## Kulu Orr

So what would be the exact way to refer to all of them and say "what a bunch of leading zeroes"?


----------



## machadinho

Kulu Orr said:


> So what would be the exact way to refer to all of them and say "what a bunch of leading zeroes"?


In Brazil: I humbly suggest:
Mas que punhado de zeros à esquerda!
Mas que bando de zeros à esquerda!
Quantos zeros à esquerda, meu Deus!
Que tanto de zero à esquerda, socorro!

But again @Nonstar has a point (he does): it works better for single victims.


----------



## Kulu Orr

That (or one of them) would be good in Portugal too?


----------



## jazyk

Viu? Mais um exemplo de generalização. Eu nunca ouvi Que tanto de + substantivo. Temos de nos dar conta de que o nosso país tem dimensões continentais e que a língua varia muito.


----------



## Carfer

Kulu Orr said:


> Perfeito! In that case our winner is the leading zeros, Muito obrigado!
> So how exactly do I mutter to "myself" something like "what a group/bunch of leading zeroes"?


 Bem... até aqui temos procurado equivalências para expressões em abstracto. Posta assim a questão, possivelmente diria de outra maneira: '_Mas que bando de incapazes!', 'Mas que bando de inúteis!'_ ou algo semelhante. Se quiser manter os zeros,  '_Mas que zeros à esquerda!_'. Não é necessário, neste caso, fazer referência a bando ou grupo.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> it works better for single victims.


Ainda bem que para isso a cidade do paladino na nação conta com opções como "que bando de jaguara!"


----------



## Kulu Orr

I think I'll go with "Mas que zeros à esquerda!" - sounds great. Muito obrigado!
And if anyone here plans to be in or near Agueda (Portugal) on the 4th of October - I'll arrange tickets for you to hear this glorious sentence (and a few others  ) live.
d'Orfeu - 18º Festival O Gesto Orelhudo


----------



## jazyk

Mais um exemplo do que escrevi em outra discussão: não faço ideia do que seja um (?)/uma (?) jaguara.


----------



## guihenning

jazyk said:


> Mais um exemplo do que escrevi em outra discussão: não faço ideia do que seja um (?)/uma (?) jaguara.


Jazyk, não era uma sugestão para o fio, era uma resposta exclusivamente à machadinho. Só tento oferecer opções que sejam tão neutras quanto possível e jaguara, como bem assinalado, não é uma delas.


----------



## machadinho

jazyk said:


> Viu? Mais um exemplo de generalização. Eu nunca ouvi Que tanto de + substantivo. Temos de nos dar conta de que o nosso país tem dimensões continentais e que a língua varia muito.


Uai, que generalização eu fiz agora, @jazyk? Só dei umas sugestões inocentes, ora.


----------



## jazyk

Essa não é a questão. A questão é que os participantes do fórum generalizam muito quanto às informações que dão aqui. Quem escreve aqui muitas vezes acha que algo que se usa na sua região se usa em todo o Brasil, o que muitas vezes não é verdade. 

E continuo sem saber o que é jaguara.


----------



## jazyk

In Brazil:
Que tanto de zero à esquerda, socorro!

A isto que me refiro. Talvez na sua região seja comum. Eu nunca vi. Por isso sou a favor de que as pessoas matizem um pouco as suas sugestões.


----------



## machadinho

jazyk said:


> Por isso sou a favor de que as pessoas matizem um pouco as suas sugestões.


Tipo quando você sugere: Não dá para tirar leite de pedra"? Cadê o matiz?


----------



## jazyk

Eu não escrevi que no Brasil se fala assim, simplesmente sugeri a expressão porque já a ouvi e porque me lembrei dela quando li o equivalente inglês apresentado na pergunta.


----------



## machadinho

Tudo bem. Concordo que é desejável matizar as opiniões e evitar generalizar apressadamente. Porém, não dá para fugir de certa pretensão à universalidade. Se a generalização for um equívoco, como foi a minha hoje no fio sobre "dar-se ao desfrute", que os demais falantes da língua o digam o mais rápido possível. Eu prefiro assim do que relativizar tudo o que eu digo ao meu contexto particular.

Essa é que é a ideia de se ter um fórum e não um dicionário ou um oráculo, como o ciberdúvidas.


----------



## jazyk

Dá sim. Eu mesmo sempre falo apenas em meu nome, não incluo ninguém, diferentemente de um aqui que muitas vezes começa suas contribuições com Brasileiros dizem. Eis outra formulação que estranho, porque para mim falta um artigo aí. Parece sintaxe inglesa.


----------



## machadinho

Que dá, dá. Mas não ajuda, sabe? Se tudo o que eu disser for precedido de: Em Belo Horizonte, entre a classe média da zona sul, com educação formal e tantos salários mínimos de renda e outros tantos de sonegação dizemos assim e assado, o estudante que estiver interessado em se virar em São Paulo vai ficar inseguro de seguir a minha opinião e vai sempre ficar à espera de um paulistano aparecer, de preferência do mesmo bairro onde estiver. É preciso bom senso, um meio termo. Mas tudo bem, vou me policiar mais. Obrigada.


----------



## jazyk

Basta dizer Eu digo, Sugiro e quejandos. 

Mas gostei da resposta. 😀


----------



## guihenning

jazyk said:


> Dá sim. Eu mesmo sempre falo apenas em meu nome, não incluo ninguém, diferentemente de um aqui que muitas vezes começa suas contribuições com Brasileiros dizem. Eis outra formulação que estranho, porque para mim falta um artigo aí. Parece sintaxe inglesa.


E como isso resolve o problema da matização? Porque os exemplos que machadinho usaram podem lhe ser absolutamente comuns. Eu também poderia ter sugerido "bando de jaguara" porque me seria absolutamente comum. Falando em nome de si ou dum grupo, o problema dialetal sempre vai estar por aqui. E veja que persiste mesmo, porque nem cinco minutos depois você já rechaçou a minha "não-sugestão" dizendo não saber do que se tratava.


----------



## jazyk

E veja que persiste mesmo, porque nem cinco minutos depois você já rechaçou a minha "não-sugestão" dizendo não saber do que se tratava.

Não entendi esta parte, só sei que ainda não sei o que é jaguara.


----------



## guihenning

jazyk said:


> E veja que persiste mesmo, porque nem cinco minutos depois você já rechaçou a minha "não-sugestão" dizendo não saber do que se tratava.
> 
> Não entendi esta parte, só sei que ainda não sei o que é jaguara.


Ué, jazyk, se eu tivesse sugerido "bando de jaguara", opção que me seria comum, todos os outros brasileiros do fórum que não sejam de Curitiba ou do RS não iriam entender de que se trata, mas eu poderia ter sugerido mesmo assim, pois "ouvi dizerem" ou porque posso já tê-la usado. Vir com nove horas do tipo "sugiro que" não resolve o problema de matização, pois sempre vai ter alguém que não ouviu isto ou aquilo e assim a espiral infinita de sugestões e meias sugestões segue no fio.

_Jaguara é um patife, um zero à esquerda, um fanfarrão, amoral etc..._
só é comum no PR e RS que eu saiba.


----------



## Kulu Orr

ok ok você me convence: vou usar o Jaguara!


----------



## jazyk

Ok. Vocês continuam com o seu método e eu continuo com o meu.


----------



## guihenning

Kulu Orr said:


> ok ok você me convence: vou usar o Jaguara!


I would not do that. Only very few people would actually understand it. I think "bando de zeros à esquerda" would be the medium that most people would understand immediately.


----------



## jazyk

A quem possa interessar: o Twitter permite saber de onde é o usuário contanto que ele o tenha especificado no perfil. Tirar leite de pedra foi usado pelo menos por gente de SP, RS, SC, RN, MT, CE e RJ. Vê-se que uma parte considerável do Brasil está representada.


----------



## Ari RT

Em EN se diz de um evento surpreendente: when you least expect...
Em PT-BR se diz algo análogo, mas o raciocínio se centra sobre a origem (frequentemente a origem é uma pessoa): de ONDE menos se espera...
...nos dois casos a conclusão é: algo vem.
Minha sugestão para o número é:
- De onde menos se espera (falando para o público e apontando para os voluntários)... dali é que não sai mesmo nada que preste!
É idiomático, sarcástico e inesperado.


----------



## machadinho

jazyk said:


> A quem possa interessar: o Twitter permite saber de onde é o usuário contanto que ele o tenha especificado no perfil. Tirar leite de pedra foi usado pelo menos por gente de SP, RS, SC, RN, MT, CE e RJ. Vê-se que uma parte considerável do Brasil está representada.


Está. Mas você concorda que, a priori, "zero à esquerda" seja provavelmente de entendimento mais fácil numa área muito maior da lusofonia? (pecadilho, vai?)


----------



## Nonstar

Gosto muito dessas duas sugestões, "que bando de zeros à esquerda" e "não dá pra tirar leite de pedra". Agora ficou difícil pra escolher.


----------



## Archimec

Sugestão lusitana:
... (que) bando de taralhoucos!...
... (que) bando de pateta alegres!...


----------



## Archimec

Mais uma:
.. .estes não dão uma pra caixa


----------

